# Librerías para orcad o circuitmaker de válvulas



## PabloC (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola que tal? estoy haciendo un amplificador a válvulas, es pekeño, pero quiero hacerlo con en PCB y en el circuit maker hay válvulas, pero solo unos cuantos modelos, y kisiera preguntar si alguno de vosotros tiene librerías de válvulas para cualkiera de los dos programas, o si sabeis donde puedo encontrarlas. Muchas gracias.


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 13, 2006)

Hola Pablo, en principio no entiendo bien tu preguta, con amplificador de valvulas, y con PCB 
 te mando una pagina para buscar caracteristicas de valvulas (de vacio) espero te ayude, si no es asi, pues preguntas otra vez, suerte un saludo

http://tdsl.duncanamps.com/tubesearch.php


----------



## PabloC (Mar 14, 2006)

Hola, gracias por el enlace la verdad es que me ayuda bastante en mi proyecto, a lo q me refería es que quiero realizar en PCB no en PTP, la alimentación de las válvulas desde el transformador si las llevaré con cables, pero todo el esquemático restante lo haré con una placa insolada, pero necesito librerías de válvulas para el circuit maker, donde me aparezcan los modelos de mis válvulas, porque me vienen como triodos pues la 12Ax7, o algunos modelos más q se utilizan bastante. Aunque las mias tb se utilizan, las mias no aparecen, son 2 pentodos y una válvula rectificadora, entnces puedo buscar otros componentes con 9 pines, como tienen las 3 válvulas q tengo, para insolar la placa, o simplemente pasar de las válvulas y enganchar el zócalo en la placa, pero si encuentro las válvulas para poder ponerlas en el eskemático y luego pasarlas a PCB, y que el programa me lo enrute solo mejor. No se si me explicado mejor, pero lo he intentado. Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Un saludo!


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 14, 2006)

Hola Pablo , creo entender,que tienes previsto montarlo en circuito impreso, ,no te lo recomiendo,`pues las valvulas se calientan, y no es normal  para amplificador, te mando unas paginas de amplificador,y varias de valvulas, que espero, vengan las que vas  a usar , si tienes problema ,indica que valvulas son, suerte otro saludo

http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/schematics.htm
http://www.audionirvana.com/
http://www.nostalgiaair.org/Tubes/
http://store.triodestore.com/index.html
http://frank.pocnet.net/


----------



## PabloC (Mar 14, 2006)

Efectivamente, casi todo le mundo con el que he hablado me ha recomendado que lo haga punto a punto, porque las válvulas dan problemas por trabajar con corrientes y tensiones tan altas en placas PCB, aparte de que las pistas tienen que estar muy separadas y ser de un grosor bastante muy importantes. Se lo comentaré otra vez a mi tutor. Ya os comentaré muchas gracias, un saludo!


----------



## jaimepsantos (Dic 9, 2009)

No sabrian en que libreria del orcad esta el transformador no lineal????

Es que solo encuentro el lineal


----------

